# Animated shifting map of Europe 1400 - ca. 2012



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

An Animated shifting map of Europe 1400 - ca. 2012






Feel free to mute the soundtrack: many do


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Well worth watching. And kind of scary when you think about the implications.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I focused on Iberia, to observe the Muslim withdrawal - and then Poland(!).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ukko said:


> I focused on Iberia, to observe the Muslim withdrawal - and then Poland(!).


It moves so fast it is, if you are interested, fun to focus on one area through the length of its play, then run it again while looking to another 'spot.'


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Is it worth the 2 minute Disneyland commercial before it?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

We live in a world where there is more and more information, and less and less meaning.
― Jean Baudrillard, Simulacra and Simulation

Disneyland is presented as imaginary in order to make us believe that the rest is real, whereas all of Los Angeles and the America that surrounds it are no longer real, but belong to the hyperreal order and to the order of simulation. 
― Jean Baudrillard, Simulacra and Simulation


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Feel free to mute the soundtrack: many do


Works well with Coltrane as the soundtrack.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Is it worth the 2 minute Disneyland commercial before it?


When I opened this link, when posting and just now, it goes straight to play.

Maybe it is the location where you are that nets the Disney Co. Commercial... in which case, all past hand-drawn animations made under Walt Senior aside, Disney Co. to me, now, is yet another evil empire among so many evil commercial empires.

So, get ready, go soft-boil an egg -- then you can avoid the advert -- and have a snack while you watch.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Two things caught my eye. Poor Germany and poor Poland! Germany was one a huge mass, and then it disintegrated into a bunch of little duchies I guess before coming together again. And I watched how Poland was once a great empire which spanned over modern day Ukraine and Hungary, but slowly shriveled up until one point it completely disappeared for a few years!! Then it came back small, but that was pretty striking to me.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Not just Germany, but Italy was also a hot mess for most of history. I almost wanted to cheer for the Germans when they finally got their stuff together then exploded, taking over half of Europe... except for the circumstances under which this took place.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Not just Germany, but Italy was also a hot mess for most of history. I almost wanted to cheer for the Germans when they finally got their stuff together then exploded, taking over half of Europe... except for the circumstances under which this took place.


No sympathies for Hungary, once huge, shrinking away? 

Technically, The good old United States of America is just that, old in comparison to the fact of an Italy, or Holland; when _finally_ defined and formed, both those two and many another European state, are _younger_ than the American United States -- of course it is beyond impolitic to mention this to your European friends, at least when visiting abroad


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Ouch, this map isn't very good. I've seen much better versions of this on youtube. The labeling of the countries is simply wrong a lot of the times.

this one is much better


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Technically, The good old United States of America is just that, old in comparison to the fact of an Italy, or Holland; when _finally_ defined and formed, both those two and many another European state, are _younger_ than the American United States


But Holland was in existence way before old Columbus set sail. Perhaps you refer to the Netherlands? This was created by the Congress of Vienna in 1815


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

Headphone Hermit said:


> But Holland was in existence way before old Columbus set sail. Perhaps you refer to the Netherlands? This was created by the Congress of Vienna in 1815


The Netherlands is older it became independent from the hapsburgs in the 17th century


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I think Holland was, and still is, strictly speaking a province, not a nation.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

As far as I know there once was a short "Kindom of Holland" in the time of Napoleon (more specificly 1806-1810), whose brother Louis Bonaparte was in change of this "kingdom"
Before that there was a "Republiek der 7 Verenigde Nederlanden" (Replublic of the 7 United Netherlands/ Dutch Republic) which started in 1581, when they became independent of spain and lasted until at least 1784
Later on, in 1813, Koninkrijk Nederland/Koninkrijk der Nederlanden (Kingdom of the Netherlands) was founded, and even later Belgium became (again) an independent state

Holland is now not a state and not really a province either, there are however the provinces Noord-Holland and Zuid-Holland (North Holland and South Holland), together they cover most of the west coast, where long ago, in the late medieval times I believe, was once a state called "Holland" governed by a Count. 

Hopefully this will make things more clear on the Netherlands/Holland


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> I think Holland was, and still is, strictly speaking a province, not a nation.


I know, I live there


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Piwikiwi said:


> I know, I live there


and so do I... ^^


----------

